# Keys Reprogrammed?



## Crystaldoll (Apr 6, 2019)

I recently had my 06 maxima in the shop for a few throttle body codes n no start. They determined I needed a new ecm. After installing car started right up but ran like shit until they drove it around the block n shut it off it wouldn't start again. The new ecm went back to reading same two codes as the original one. So the original ecm is back in the car, didn't take notice before but my security light stays on when I try to start it. Will the keys I have need to be reprogrammed again to this ecm I originally had in the car???


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When the shop installed the new ECM, they had to re-program the FOB so that the ECM would recognize it. So now with the old ECM back into the car, the FOB will have to be re-programed again.


----------

